# My newest toy



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I probably would have never bought it, but it came with an estate sale. Works very well, clean seams and it is fast. A Studio DL 1000 linker. The yarn is from the sale too, seems high quality, soft cotton/acrylic/nylon.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

you have a great find. I have a hague linker, but it is a manual one. Enjoy.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice! I have a Bellinky Linker and I love mine, too! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW you hit the jackpot.Enjoy


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

That was your lucky day. The linker saves a LOT of time & looks professional when done. Nice work on the sweater. Looks great.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Is a linker the same as a knitting machine?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Very nice. Makes me green with envy but happy for you. Enjoy 'cause it sure makes a lovely sweater.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

NO oldies, a linker seams to pcs of knitting together so you do not have to do sew the seams by hand. Saves time.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Do you know the price range of the linkers?


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

It looks like it would take forever to load your stitches on the machine to seam it together. I could almost have the seam sewn up. I usually try to make items top down and then I don't have any seams to sew up. I have a knitting machine which I'm trying to sell. As soon as I have a buyer interested, the cost of the postage kills the deal. Thank you for your help.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oldies said:


> Do you know the price range of the linkers?


http://www.b-hague.co.uk/460_linking_machine.htm This is the link to the Hague site - they have a USA dealer, but I cant think who it is now. Look on eBay for prices, too. They can be pricey or you can run across great deals on them! Several brands of linkers out there.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

The linker that you have looks far better than my old manual Hague linker.
I must admit that whatever the make of linker they do a far neater job of sewing garment pieces together than even the neatest of hand sewers and definitely do save a lot of time.
I also love your top, it fits you well and the neck line is really nicely done.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice find


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Great looking Karla! (^_^)

If only the rest of you knew what Karla got on her estate sale lot. Consider this linker as a freebie with the lot that she purchased. Financially, I was in no position to bid. Thus, I'm so happy for Karla. I'm glad that it was someone that I know personally who had won the estate sale bid. It's just wonderful. 

PS: The sweater is pretty too!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

How clever. I didn't even know that such a machine existed. I always seem to make a mess of the sewing. Very interesting find.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

wonderful!!! I would love a linker! I used one in a class I took and that just made me want it more!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! This is a machine that I've never seen and looks interesting. Your sweater came out lovely. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have one exactly like yours. Love it but be careful with the hook, very pricey and very, very hard to find.


----------



## moritta (Sep 14, 2011)

Slurp slurp drip drip - that is me, drooling over my want wait, no, MY NEED for a linker. Lucky you. Enjoy in good health.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a Brother one that looks the same. One question. WHen you put the stitch on the hook (or whatever it is called) do you only put on 1/2 of a stitch, the end of the knitting one and the same with the second piece so the you then have 1 whole stitch on the hook and the other 2 halves are then butted against each other so that you rally should have an invisible sea with no bulk?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

euvid said:


> I have a Brother one that looks the same. One question. WHen you put the stitch on the hook (or whatever it is called) do you only put on 1/2 of a stitch, the end of the knitting one and the same with the second piece so the you then have 1 whole stitch on the hook and the other 2 halves are then butted against each other so that you rally should have an invisible sea with no bulk?


I hook mine on in the same spot I would mattress stitch. I have never tried to use 1/2 a stitch. I will try that next time to see how it works!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I would think it would make an invisible seam. Haven't used it yet as I haven't made any clothing but can do it for a cowl scarf. Let us know ho you like it.


----------



## leanne17 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Oldies, it is very quick to put knitting on any sort of linker, so it would be impossible to sew a seam in the time. I have done hand sewn seams and I now do seams on my Belinky, and that is so much quicker. I would hate to go back to sewing up by hand, even though my Belinky is nearly 30 years old, it still works very well. Although I would love to afford a Hague.


----------



## MarciasKnitting (Sep 23, 2012)

Entity, Smile nicely and ask to use it...... Knit Party !


----------



## redgem (Oct 27, 2012)

Great find lucky you, I kinda have the next best thing, I use a spare single bed machine as a linker works great not as fast as the real thing but does the job


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

So far I have used the linker only once for the two side seams. Went very fast and looks clean.
This type of linker makes a chain stitch, not all that stretchable. It might be a good idea to put some markers in the side seam to line both pieces up properly, and to write down the measurement in order that both sides are even. I just laid it on without stretching.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

MarciasKnitting said:


> Entity, Smile nicely and ask to use it...... Knit Party !


LOL... good thought! This is a big city Marcia, Karla and I live over 40 miles apart. It's a little over an hour drive with no traffic which is a rare commute in this city.

Actually, I'm quite good with hand seaming and rather enjoy grafting pieces together. What I'd rather have is a sock machine. But even that, I still can't afford one right now.


----------



## ladyhoffer (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a Hague manual linker that I bought for a very small sum and I was planning on reselling it but then I tried it ou and now I am not sure that I want to sell it anymore, lol, I just love that machine! The fact that it is manual doesn't bother me at all! It is so worth it to purchase one even at full price!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Great find. I wouldn't do without mine.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Your seam looks great inside and out. I'm guessing that it is pretty quick too.


----------



## behand (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

If you put the stitch at the end of every row on a peg/tooth and do the exact same with the corresponding piece that you are attaching then the seam will be even and invisible. After a time it becomes a very quick and easy thing to do.


----------

